# Brachydactyly ( short digits )



## wlgsdmom2 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looking for information that carries Brachydactyly ( short digits ).
I was hoping some long time breeders on this form will have some information on this condition. Seeing it’s not well documented, it maybe a long shot.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I am not a breeder. I saw this for the first time with my co-worker's Boston Terrier acquired from a BYB. The the left and right outer claws/pads on both front feet have grown higher up the leg and do not touch the ground. The two center toesand the back pad bear all the weight. Closest pic I found online calls it Symmetric Bilateral Brachymetacarpalia.


----------



## wlgsdmom2 (Apr 16, 2021)

My vet said that this dog could have other short bones. But without X-ray we won’t know. The two short digits are a rear foot. Bought from a well known breeder.


----------

